# ZFS or equivalent?

## mno

Hi guys,

I will be shortly working on a small project at uni creating a clustered set up with a few computers. I have read quite a bit about this part that I already know where I will be going. But the question arises when it comes to storage. I want only 1 computer where the data will be stored, with the rest, or most of the rest, used as diskless nodes. Also, I will be beginning with a relatively small set up but would like to make it growable. As such, I was investigating using a filesystem that would be easily expandable, and it seems ZFS might provide. However, since it's very new, it seems it's not yet been ported over to be used in Linux, or Gentoo at least. Maybe someone can point me in the right direction? Or maybe there is some other FS that will work well for me?

Thanks for your help!

Max

----------

## mno

Seems the best partial answer to my qestion can be found here: http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20051117-5595.html

----------

## zxy

Check this link out. 

http://www.wizy.org/wiki/ZFS_on_FUSE

----------

## boniek

 *mno wrote:*   

> Seems the best partial answer to my qestion can be found here: http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20051117-5595.html

 

It's CDDL not GPL, so there won't be kernel implementations unless Sun releases code under Linux licence. Closest (but still don't expect much) to ZFS on GNU/Linux is NilFS.

----------

## mno

Hm interesting, thanks!

----------

